# Mowing After Tenacity Application



## JoeyDonatelli

TLF,

Anyone have a recommendation on how long I should wait to mow after a tenacity application?

Thanks,

Joey D.


----------



## corneliani

General rule is 2 days before or after for ideal results. You should be perfectly fine mowing next day especially if you used a surfactant but the longer the better, obviously.


----------



## Babameca

^+1


----------



## sstatjm

So I guess i have to re-apply mine then. Did it on Sunday and few hours later it rained. smh


----------



## JoeyDonatelli

corneliani said:


> General rule is 2 days before or after for ideal results. You should be perfectly fine mowing next day especially if you used a surfactant but the longer the better, obviously.


Before or After?

I was thinking I would mow and then apply and not mow for another 3 or 4 days after. My lawn needs mowed now and I don't want to have another 2 days of growth before mowing again.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

If you spray right after mowing it increases risk of damage to existing turf, as the chemical can likely be translocated through the open cut ends of the grass blades.

If you want to do same day, I would suggest mowing in the morning, and spraying in the evening.

I have learned this the hard way.


----------



## KoopHawk

JoeyDonatelli said:


> corneliani said:
> 
> 
> 
> General rule is 2 days before or after for ideal results. You should be perfectly fine mowing next day especially if you used a surfactant but the longer the better, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> Before or After?
> 
> I was thinking I would mow and then apply and not mow for another 3 or 4 days after. My lawn needs mowed now and I don't want to have another 2 days of growth before mowing again.
Click to expand...

Generally the undesirables grow faster than your grass. Not mowing for a couple days allows you to get more tenacity on the undesirables making it more effective. Not mowing for a couple of days afterwards allows the plant to process the tenacity.


----------



## Stuofsci02

I have not had any damage mowing before or right after tenacity.. Still got good results.. I checked this on the used instructions with the product and there is no mention of it. I know with Quinclorac they recommend no mow 2 days before and after..


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 I guess playing with a fire, does not necessarily end up burning something...until it happens 
@JoeyDonatelli I guess you asked for advice and you had many, from people that have been doing this for awhile. I am more inclined to believe you ask for approval for what you already planned to do.
No offense, but this is your lawn and you are its master.
B


----------



## g-man

Syngenta, the maker of tenacity, says it is rainfast within several hours in their  FAQ. I would guess 4hrs is enough.

They also did not placed a restriction after mowing, so it must be safe.


----------



## Green

g-man said:


> Syngenta, the maker of tenacity, says it is rainfast within several hours in their  FAQ. I would guess 4hrs is enough.
> 
> They also did not placed a restriction after mowing, so it must be safe.


@sstatjm, I've gotten rain 4 hours after using Tenacity. I've gone through almost 2 bottles on 15K in the last 5-6 years, so I've used a good amount of the stuff. The few times it's rained within a few hours, there were no issues. If stuff goes white in 1-2 weeks, you're good.

I prefer to wait 2 days after mowing before spraying it with a NIS added in.


----------



## corneliani

Is there a difference in your minds between being rain-fast and having a mowing restriction? I'm trying to think it through here but my brain cells aren't cooperating.

If the premise is that the majority of a plants' uptake happens through the roots, any systemic herbicide, even the foliar-applied ones will eventually make their way down into the soil and subsequently into the plant - hence rainfastness may not be as important since no a.i. is lost. But if you're mowing (and maybe the differential here is if we're bagging) then we're literally removing the a.i. from the turf, ESPECIALLY if it hasn't been watered in. If we're discharging then maybe that 4-hr window is the same no matter what as the ai will eventually wash off the clippings into the soil.

Maybe that's my conclusion (do not bag!) and I just needed to type it out. :?

Of course this wouldn't pertain to contact herbicides, which Tenacity isn't.

EDIT: The idea of mowing right before applying herbicides, from my understanding, is that the plant goes into somewhat of a shock after a mow and won't absorb as much, if anything, during that period (whatever that period is). Hence why it's better to wait a day (or two). Just theory, but this is what I've come to understand behind the how's and why's of things. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Green

Yeah, there's a difference. Rain-fast is just the period until the herbicide will no longer wash off easily. It's related to drying time, which is related to humidity, etc. (so is uptake). But generally it's a certain number of hours.

But you still want to leave it on (not mow it off) after that period in general, because the foliar uptake might still be happening after it has dried (no way to tell).

With Tenacity liquid, you're going through the effort to spray, and are paying for the foliar uptake. Yes, it also is root-uptaken, but that might not be as effective.

I would think mowing soon after spraying would be similar to washing it off right after spraying. You'd still get the root uptake and the soil pre-M aspects, but the foliar aspect should be reduced drastically with mowing since you're removing most of it before it can penetrate the leaves.

Maybe someone wants to do an experiment...?


----------



## corneliani

@Green - so where would your comfort level be regarding mowing after spraying Tenacity. 4hrs? 12?? 24??? For myself next-day makes the most sense, but I admit it's an arbitrary decision.


----------



## Green

corneliani said:


> @Green - so where would your comfort level be regarding mowing after spraying Tenacity. 4hrs? 12?? 24??? For myself next-day makes the most sense, but I admit it's an arbitrary decision.


24+ hours. Preferably 48. If your target plants are shorter than the good grass, then it obviously doesn't matter if you mow soon after it dries.

One thing no one mentions though, is how much herbicide are we breathing in when we mow? Does mowing sooner make more of it get stirred up?


----------



## corneliani

No kidding on the breathing in of herbicides. I was partitioning off 1-lb of Prodiamine the other day and while pouring it out I'm seeing a plume of yellow dust rising in the air. Maybe that face/dust mask isn't a bad idea after all. I'll have to pick some up to have handy next time.


----------



## thebmrust

Something I haven't seen yet, is how much herbicide should be on a plant surface for it to be most effective.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

The more you dilute the herbicide, ie more carrier (water) you have with the spray the more effective it is.

The best application is to completely cover the plant foliage with spray but without runoff.


----------



## Green

Jconnelly6b said:


> The more you dilute the herbicide, ie more carrier (water) you have with the spray the more effective it is.
> 
> The best application is to completely cover the plant foliage with spray but without runoff.


I don't understand the first sentence...like you implied in the second one, you don't want it to run off...so more water cannot be better. Some herbicides recommend 2 gallons of water per thousand, and I just don't get it...it runs off all over.


----------



## thebmrust

If leaves are supposed to be effectively covered (saturated) why doesn't the label reflect?
That being said, it would take tens to hundreds of gallons of almost anything to effectively cover weeds in many yards. For me, I have 55,000 sq ft, so most of my applications are drips per plant.
So far, I have applied Glyphosate, 2,4-D, and Tenacity this season.

Edit:typo


----------



## g-man

Green said:


> Jconnelly6b said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more you dilute the herbicide, ie more carrier (water) you have with the spray the more effective it is.
> 
> The best application is to completely cover the plant foliage with spray but without runoff.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the first sentence...like you implied in the second one, you don't want it to run off...so more water cannot be better. Some herbicides recommend 2 gallons of water per thousand, and I just don't get it...it runs off all over.
Click to expand...

Even at 4g/ksqft, you will not get significant run off. If the labels call for 2-5g/ksqft, I'm sure they know what they recommend is correct.


----------



## thebmrust

g-man said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jconnelly6b said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more you dilute the herbicide, ie more carrier (water) you have with the spray the more effective it is.
> 
> The best application is to completely cover the plant foliage with spray but without runoff.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the first sentence...like you implied in the second one, you don't want it to run off...so more water cannot be better. Some herbicides recommend 2 gallons of water per thousand, and I just don't get it...it runs off all over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even at 4g/ksqft, you will not get significant run off. If the labels call for 2-5g/ksqft, I'm sure they know what they recommend is correct.
Click to expand...

Manufacturers don't ever say how much the mix should appear on plants... only the ounce per gallon (or per 1k or acre).

Drops vs saturation when using ratio of herbicide to water makes a huge difference if your ratio is to low and becomes ineffective.


----------

